# Found some visitors in our backyard...



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

It's that time of year here in Florida. There's a pair of mockingbirds that lay a nest in our oak tree every year. Found some baby birds in our landscape bed in our back yard while mowing over the weekend, so it looks like this year they had a couple of eggs hatch. When the baby birds get old enough, the adult birds push them out of the nest. The babies hop around for a week or two on the ground with mama and daddy keeping watch from a distance and bringing them food occasionally. Once their wings are a bit bigger/stronger, they fly away.

Gotta keep an eye on the dog when I let her out and while I'm mowing until they're gone!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

brett2k07 said:


> It's that time of year here in Florida. There's a pair of mockingbirds that lay a nest in our oak tree every year. Found some baby birds in our landscape bed in our back yard while mowing over the weekend, so it looks like this year they had a couple of eggs hatch. When the baby birds get old enough, the adult birds push them out of the nest. The babies hop around for a week or two on the ground with mama and daddy keeping watch from a distance and bringing them food occasionally. Once their wings are a bit bigger/stronger, they fly away.
> 
> Gotta keep an eye on the dog when I let her out and while I'm mowing until they're gone!


The mom and dad appear to be watching the kids like my wife and I watch ours. Could you see any cans of Micelob Ultra near the mom and dad?


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I totally love having mockingbirds nest in my yard. Those birds are the absolute best insect hunters on the planet!! When I am grilling food, I watch them swopping in and chasing the insects down to feed to their young. They flex-fan out their wings to spook the insects into moving, and then pounce on them with great skill and accuracy. They keep my yard pretty much clear of bugs, and they are entertaining to watch, plus they sure do sing some incredible bird music on the nice days.

I play YouTube videos of mockingbird songs/sounds on my iPhone and you should see the reactions they have. Try it out!


----------



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> brett2k07 said:
> 
> 
> > It's that time of year here in Florida. There's a pair of mockingbirds that lay a nest in our oak tree every year. Found some baby birds in our landscape bed in our back yard while mowing over the weekend, so it looks like this year they had a couple of eggs hatch. When the baby birds get old enough, the adult birds push them out of the nest. The babies hop around for a week or two on the ground with mama and daddy keeping watch from a distance and bringing them food occasionally. Once their wings are a bit bigger/stronger, they fly away.
> ...


No cans lying around in my yard! Ha, but I consumed enough Bud Light Lime this weekend for an entire flock of birds. So cheers to them.


----------



## brett2k07 (May 13, 2019)

FlowRider said:


> I totally love having mockingbirds nest in my yard. Those birds are the absolute best insect hunters on the planet!! When I am grilling food, I watch them swopping in and chasing the insects down to feed to their young. They flex-fan out their wings to spook the insects into moving, and then pounce on them with great skill and accuracy. They keep my yard pretty much clear of bugs, and they are entertaining to watch, plus they sure do sing some incredible bird music on the nice days.
> 
> I play YouTube videos of mockingbird songs/sounds on my iPhone and you should see the reactions they have. Try it out!


I'll have to do that, their songs are incredible for sure! As I was mowing this weekend they were just going to town. I stopped mowing for a bit to pull some weeds in the garden so I could listen to them.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

brett2k07 said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I totally love having mockingbirds nest in my yard. Those birds are the absolute best insect hunters on the planet!! When I am grilling food, I watch them swopping in and chasing the insects down to feed to their young. They flex-fan out their wings to spook the insects into moving, and then pounce on them with great skill and accuracy. They keep my yard pretty much clear of bugs, and they are entertaining to watch, plus they sure do sing some incredible bird music on the nice days.
> ...


Yeah, it is pretty interesting, @brett2k07! There is one that is a mating call - the male and female who are nesting near my yard start inching close together when I play that mating call video - the male comes strutting over with his chest all puffed out, and they dance around like they are going to, well, mate.

The territorial calls are also interesting. The male will come over right at me, giving me the eyeball, while searching for the bird that has dared to enter his turf and call him out so boldly. He is looking to start a bird battle, for sure! Hilarious!! :lol:


----------

